
Internet Archive's S3 like server API  - raghus
http://www.archive.org/help/abouts3.txt
======
holdenk
A quick google search has a bunch of people indicating it is "free" and I
don't see much a TOS. Is there anything to prevent me from encrypting my data
and using this as an tertiary backup?

~~~
rajbot
You can use this if you are adding something that belongs on archive.org. If
you are uploading something that might belong in a museum or library, you can
use this api. The Internet Archive is not for your encrypted backups.

~~~
sparky
All true. However, the question was not about ethics, it was about the
presence or absence of technical countermeasures to prevent less scrupulous
folks from using archive.org in this way.

~~~
aw3c2
Peer review. Since the files are public people will spot your abuse and report
it. I reported various obvious copyright infringements over time and they were
quickly removed.

